# Rescued Quantum (s)



## NM_2_Quantum_Wagon (10 mo ago)

I am about to move 2 Quantum's I discovered on the side of a mountain. One 84' diesel 1.8 5sp, one 86' Synchro 2.2 5sp. Both complete and driven to their present location. 

Thought I would introduce myself, as I know I just found two unicorns in one field.

-DC


----------



## veedoubleu1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice find there. Any plans on what your going to do with these cars?


----------



## NM_2_Quantum_Wagon (10 mo ago)

veedoubleu1 said:


> Nice find there. Any plans on what your going to do with these cars?


Well presently I would like to move them to storage, clean them up, inventory all the spares. Neither car has run in 5 years, so I don't want to risk trying to drop a battery in and turning over. Probably MMO the heads and pistons, clean up the fuel systems, new fuel, then try to start in a week or so. They both ran and drove to their present position, so I'm not too scared, no major leaks or cracks.

Honestly these things are so rare, I'm just trying to learn what I have at this moment.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen 

Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------



## NM_2_Quantum_Wagon (10 mo ago)

QuantumMechanic said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80












Lol, been waiting for this. In the wild raw, FJ55 in the background as well. That's right 3 unicorns in one deal. It appears the PO took the Syncro wheels and put them on the diesel.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

I would look for a later model light and turn signal setup and swap it all onto the diesel and sell that early setup to the European guys. They pay big money for them. And the new setup is way brighter and easier. Nice find. 

Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------



## NM_2_Quantum_Wagon (10 mo ago)

I was wondering about the sealed beams, guess they changed them in '85, the diesel has awesome leather. I mean come on, brown, diesel, 3 pedal, wagon...dream car.


----------



## NM_2_Quantum_Wagon (10 mo ago)

QuantumMechanic said:


> I would look for a later model light and turn signal setup and swap it all onto the diesel and sell that early setup to the European guys. They pay big money for them. And the new setup is way brighter and easier. Nice find.
> 
> Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


European folks on this forum, or do I need to find them? I couldn't figure out my old account so I had to start fresh. Former Corrado/multiple GTi owner. Oh yeah and one diesel Passat 6sp, and multiple boring Audi owner.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

They're on here. Eurojettanut is one and I'm trying to remember another's screen name ..

Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------



## NM_2_Quantum_Wagon (10 mo ago)

Going to start the diesel soon. Any advice? Is there a way to prime the fuel system manually, like an under hood manual fuel primer?


----------



## Max Thrust (May 22, 2008)

Last diesel I rescued, I made sure it was good on fluids and dragged it a couple blocks in 2nd gear. Wasn't happy but came to life without killing a starter/ battery.


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

1.8 diesel? As i recall you had two options 1.6 na 40kw and 1.6td 51kw. Maybe someone swapped it?


----------



## NM_2_Quantum_Wagon (10 mo ago)

Well I wanted to keep one of them, but I have had some life changes recently. So I'm going to clean and inventory both, and sell both locally in Alamogordo, NM.


----------



## adamanderr (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey I’m in Taos and Abq . Shoot me a text ? 215-350-7209 I have about forty something cars up here .. dedicated VAG saver we should meet anyway .. I have a synchro up here and few other associated cars you’d get a kick out of but also green pastures for vw’s


----------



## adamanderr (Sep 17, 2004)

Or…..give me a holler?


----------



## adamanderr (Sep 17, 2004)

Not trying to bug but very interested in what you go going on and not that that far away from me


----------



## adamanderr (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey man… or gal… lady.. fella.. him her they that them us we …. Seems like you got on vortex to ask for help than to sell… either way … I’d like to do either … can you holler back before they get gone or misused or destroyed or misappropriate conduct happens to them  do you know Bradley Thompson amd family or Richard gillian from ruidoso?


----------

